
Pgbench results: PostgreSQL on AWS RDS is 2+ times faster than Aurora - Elect2
https://www.chooseacloud.com/postgresql
======
jbergstroem
Would be interesting to see Azure in this table now that their managed
postgres is GA. I've had a "mixed experience" using it during preview, both
from performance and troubleshooting perspectives.

~~~
some_account
If you enjoy Microsoft lock-in, sure.

------
some_account
They are using postgres 10.1 for RDS so weird comparison, isn't it?

~~~
Elect2
Currently only RDS support 10.1. But benchmarks were all under 9.6.

